# Moving to Alicante region.



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all,

My wife has just been offered a job in Alicante and accepted it so it looks like we are heading off in probably no more than 3 months time, this is good news for us as we were due to move to Paris but really didn't want to do that.
I've been lurking the forum for a bit now and have found so much useful info already but I'm sure I can come up with a few more questions you have all heard a million times.

We are lucky that the job is going to help us out with all the move and things like health insurance, residency permits and all the details like that and it will also give us the freedom for me to stay and look after our two young kids for a couple of years until they are off to school proper, plus I can get stuck into whatever renovating or other stuff that needs doing. Also to learn the language as I'm afraid my Spanish doesn't stretch much further than "Dos cerveza por favor".

Our plan is only a couple of days old but I guess we have been thinking about it for a while now in truth, we want to spend the first 6-12 months renting and getting a feel for everything and searching for a house/villa to buy and make a family home out of. We will head off for a week or so shortly too to sound out the rental market and have a look around, just a basic scouting report really.

So while there are many questions the pressing thing for us will be to find a place to rent, does anyone have any tips, things/areas/agents to avoid?
There are 5 links for agents in the FAQ thread are there likely to be better options once on the ground in Alicante?

I'm sure I can think of some more given time but for now just a hello and a couple of quick questions.

Anyway, thanks for reading.

Paz.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Another question I have is about furnished rentals as most seem to have that, would we have much success in asking for the furnishings gone?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Where in Alicante ? It is both a city and a Province of the same name, which is reasonablly sizeable. Sorry to sound pedantic, but some of the smaller inland, rural villages are poles apart from the city.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah sorry about that, the more I look the more I realise that.
Well my wife's job will be pretty much in Alicante the city so we are looking to initially rent not all that far out, maybe as far as Elche to the south and El Campello to the north and I guess drawing a ring around the city if that makes any sense. That's for renting at least, when we buy we will go further out but that is down the track a bit.

One thing we want is a proper house/villa, not an attached or semi attached type of thing and not something that is in a communal setting. We want an independent place with a decent size yard. There do seem to be plenty, it's wading through them that is taking a while.
Are there are any known no-go areas?


----------

